# When to stop puppy toilet breaks at night



## jpj

Hi everyone,

We have a 12 week old puppy called rolo. She goes to bed around 10.30 and we used to go down twice in the night to take her to the toilet. We changed it to once a night a week ago at 3am and she's had no accidents. She wakes at 7am and she's usually is bursting to go when she wakes. I don't think it's time to stop the night visits just yet but any advice on what age your puppies lasted through the night would be really helpful. Many thanks in advance.

JPJ and Rolo 










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneyboo2

Oh my goodness Rolo is stunning! Look at that cute face! 
I'm not an expert, I've only had 2 dogs and my second is 16 weeks old. She sleeps with us and hasn't needed to get up for a toilet break for about 3 to 4 weeks now. She has her last meal at about 5pm, goes out for a walk after our dinner, falls asleep about 8pm. We take her outside before we go to bed, usually about 10:30 ish and she sleeps until my husband gets up at 6:15am.


----------



## Alittlepoo

Rolo is adorable! Our Sophie is a year old and we've had her since she was 8 weeks. She sleeps in her crate at our bedside. Her dinner is at 6pm, she used to go out to wee or poo at that age every hour. We take her on leash and if allowed enough time, she will wee twice and poo if needed. Bedtime is around 10:30 and she has never needed to go outside during the night. When she was around 12 weeks she woke at 6 or 6:30, now she will sleep in until 8am. 

She never had an accident in her crate, she just never needed to go during the night. They are all different and your little Rolo will soon be sleeping through the night. I always wake in the night to use the bathroom but Sophie never made a sound even when she knew I was up. I've always felt it is best to avoid pups having an accident in their crate, she surprised us with her not needing to go.


----------



## Janey153

Rolo has a face like Barney - more cocker than poo - and very cute she is too. Like Patty, Barney has just turned a year and has always been able to hold his bladder for hours and hours. It's quite remarkable so they are all quite different, though I've heard that cockapoos mostly seem able to go for a long time without needing to pee so hopefully Rolo will be sleeping all night very soon


----------



## Gill57

Rollo is absolutely gorgeous. Wow. 
Freddie is 18 weeks old and is now staying dry through the night for about 5 nights out of 7. He's mostly holding his wee but occasionally has a poo on the newspaper just before we get up. X


----------



## jpj

Thanks for all your lovely comments about Rolo and your advice! I think I will give it another couple of weeks and then try her overnight. Wish us luck! ☺

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie

Arrgghhh, another puppy too impossibly cute for me to bear. Same thing I said to Freddie applies here, if the night time toileting is getting you down *please* send her my way!


----------



## bearthecockapoo

Oh my gosh, she looks JUST like a rolo! What a perfect name!


----------

